

GHC 7 is released. with LLVM, improved inliner, improved thread scheduler ... - dons
http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell/2011-March/022610.html

======
mxavier
I'm confused. Their site says GHC 7.01 was released in November 2010. This
release is 7.02.

~~~
dons
7.0.1 was the release candidate for 7.0.2 (stable).

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Sounds like they learned their release numbering skills from the KDE folks.

~~~
rtaycher
I'm not sure if they do it but many projects use odd=unstable,even=stable
version schemes including GNOME.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Yes, but that's usually in the second digit (e.g. 2.4 is stable, 2.5 is
development) - switching from unstable to stable in a nominal patch release
(third digit) is at least uncommon.

------
oconnor0
I didn't see, in the release notes
([http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.0.2/html/users_guide/relea...](http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.0.2/html/users_guide/release-7-0-2.html)),
any mentions of improved inlining or thread scheduling. Do you have a link to
that?

~~~
chalst
Those came with ghc 7.0.1.

[http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.0.1/html/users_guide/relea...](http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.0.1/html/users_guide/release-7-0-1.html)

Previously on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1908503>

------
oconnore
Why is GHC doing thread scheduling?

~~~
dons
GHC provides a parallel programming model,

* K sparks scheduled over * M lightweight threads scheduled onto * N OS threads over * C hardware cores.

The runtime manages this, and does load balancing.

------
motxilo
How does this LLVM integration work? Is just a Haskell->LLVM compiler?

------
aufreak3
awaiting the haskell platform release to get the next GHC ..

